# Phragmipedium `Rio Mira´



## rauhaariger (Aug 28, 2022)

Half a year ago I ordered two Phragmipedium `Rio Mira´ (longifolium x hirtzii) from Ecuagenera and got these two. At first I still believed in the spread within these hybrids. I have two completely different plants in front of me and rather believe that the one on the left is a phrag. `Green Hornet´ (longifolium x pearcei). Do any of you have Phrag. `Green Hornet´ and can confirm that?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2022)

Grun.


----------



## Ray (Aug 29, 2022)

While you might be correct about them being different crosses, they might not be, as sexually-produced siblings can look entirely different, in both vegetative growth and flowers.


----------

